# Champagne Summer Open 2013



## Jitrixis (Sep 14, 2013)

The Champagne Summer Open 2013 competition is avaible in live on YoutTube.

Click this link : http://bit.ly/cso2013

Regards, Jitrixis


----------



## Jitrixis (Sep 15, 2013)

The final of the competition is comming soon, She will be in live and avaible on Youtube. Click on the link of the Live video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYryMaaBgBY

See all repeat broadcast of the Champagne Summer Open 2013 on http://bit.ly/cso2013


----------

